# Damien, Damian, Damion.. how would you spell it?



## FsMummy

this is my latest favourite :dohh: ive always spelt it damien but was just looking on a baby names website and they had it spelt 3 different ways, en/an/on what do you think


----------



## Tegans Mama

damien.


----------



## princess_bump

Damien :flower:


----------



## LittlePeople

Damian :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Damien :)


----------



## FsMummy

im stuck between damien and damian :)


----------



## Auntie

Damien :)


----------



## mixedmama

I prefer Damien


----------



## xcmjstaax

I think it looks nicest spelt Damien. :)


----------

